# Black Wattle Superior: Wattle Seed Ale



## sah (16/3/06)

Beer lovers,

I was very excited last week when presented with a drinks menu at a new restaurant in Albion Park called Ravensthorpe. This place had only operated as a function centre previously. The chefs are well known in the area through other restaurants.

Anyway, on offer was an Australian beer unknown to me. Despite a suffering from a cold and dulled sense of smell and taste I couldn't refuse.

The brand was Black Wattle Superior, the beer was called Wattle Seed Ale. Brewed by Australian Independent Brewers in Smeaton Grange for Barons Brewing Company. I was very impressed with the beer at the restaurant and took a stuby home to try when I'd recovered from the cold.

I've just knocked it off and I am very impressed. It has a very sweet malty and spicy aroma which carried through to the very complex flavour. It had a lovely dark red / brown colour and a lacey head. 

It made my current low bitter tettenanger pale ale seem bland.

Keep an eye out for it, I don't think you'll be disappointed.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Duff (16/3/06)

So which company do you work for sah? What's the bitterness like to match the very sweet malty and spicy aroma?

Cheers.


----------



## Pumpy (16/3/06)

Smeaton Grange is that near Camden reckon it is perhaps I can get a job laying under a leaky vat!!!!!  

pumpy


----------



## sah (16/3/06)

Duff said:


> So which company do you work for sah? What's the bitterness like to match the very sweet malty and spicy aroma?
> [post="114714"][/post]​



Primarilly I work for the Uni of Wollongong. I don't have any association with AIB or Barons or the restaurant. This was the first I'd heard of them. I was suprised not to have heard of the brewery in Smeaton Grange which is reasonably close to Wollongong but after reading their web site they are a service only company, they don't own any brands etc. so I guess that is why I hadn't heard about them.

The bitterness was very low in the Wattle Seed Ale. I did mean to quote the marketing blurb on the neck label:

"Crafted for those who demand the finest of beers, Wattle Seed Ale's character is born from the select blend of roasted barley and wheat, with subtle hopping and the unique infusion of Australian wattle seed. The resulting beer offers a superb balance of flavour and complexity, richness in colour with a lasting creamy head. A truly robust yet provocative ale."

Its 5.8% ABV.

regards
Scott


----------



## Steve Lacey (16/3/06)

sah said:


> ...and a lacey head.
> [post="114710"][/post]​



It must be bloody good then :lol:


----------



## sah (16/3/06)

Steve Lacey said:


> sah said:
> 
> 
> > ...and a lacey head.
> ...



You can't deny that visual appeal is a turn on!

I'm curious though, where you born with that name or did it come later? :blink: 

Scott


----------



## Steve Lacey (16/3/06)

sah said:


> I'm curious though, where you born with that name or did it come later? :blink:



That's a funny question :huh: ... I've never thought it would be the kind of name someone would adopt later. It is not catchy like Bob Dylan or Lemony Snicket. Even a bit daggy to be honest. It's just the one I've always had. I'm not a big fan of being anonymous in on-line forums. I think it can lead to people saying things they wouldn't say in person, sometimes leading to unnecessary aggro. Not that that ever happens on such a good-natured and well-run community board as AHB. It is up to people to choose what name they like, and the handles do add character I suppose. I just prefer to be fairly open about who, where, and what I am.

Any other questions?  
You can always read my (primarily) running blog if you would like to know more (and if you suffer from insomnia) :lol:


----------



## big d (16/3/06)

top blog steve but begs the question as a brewing kinda athlete that i am.why run when you can walk or even stroll.if i ran i would spill beer so walking ambling it is for me.  

cheers in beer athletism
big d


----------



## /// (17/3/06)

AIB is a contract plant only - Brian Watson (ex St Arnou) is the head brewer and a great guy.

Must be the good yeast that creates such a fine beer - i supplied it so hence it is good ;-P

This is a very different beer and one that will go well on a cold winters night. Not for the faint hearted with a solid ABV. 

check out www.baronsbrewing.com


----------



## Airgead (17/3/06)

Sah

How did the wattle seed come through? I use it quite a bit in things like ice cream and it gives a nutty/roasty flavour. Would that be noticable over the malt? Or distinguishable from the nutty/roasty flavours from specialty grains?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## sah (17/3/06)

Airgead said:


> How did the wattle seed come through? I use it quite a bit in things like ice cream and it gives a nutty/roasty flavour. Would that be noticable over the malt? Or distinguishable from the nutty/roasty flavours from specialty grains?
> [post="114864"][/post]​



The flavour was very complex, I don't know what wattle seed is suppossed to taste like. There was a slightly roasted flavour and a toffe flavour. I assumed these came from the malts.

Scott


----------

